# Check engine light



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a 2016 Cruze lt and I only have 5k miles in it but today my check engine light came on , that is way too early for a new car. My question is what could trigger it so early ? Going to the dealer in the morning and we see .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Any guesses would be a wild crapshoot without the codes it's throwing.


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

just got an email from onstar and says they detected an issue with the emission system, ok so what could be ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Francisc said:


> just got an email from onstar and says they detected an issue with the emission system, ok so what could be ?


If it's a Gen 2, there have been some early issues with bad O2 sensors.


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

yes I have gen2 2016 lt with lots of extra packages and 2017 lt with RS package


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Francisc said:


> just got an email from onstar and says they detected an issue with the emission system, ok so what could be ?


In that case you can press the OnStar button inside the car while running and they can give you the code and tell you within how many days you can put if off before going to the dealership for it.


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

I just picked up my car from the dealer service, yep they had to replace the oxygen sensor it's all fixed now ?


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

I had to have an oxygen sensor replaced in mine too with about 6000 km on the odo. 2016.5 LT. Haven't had any codes since and am at 11K km now.


----------



## old-technician (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a 2017 LS, the check engine light came on around 6000 miles (code PO15B). There is a recalibration procedure for the ECM, (GM service bulletin#17-NA-155). Had the service done today, will let you know if it cures the concern, have to drive the vehicle 50-60 miles first.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Francisc said:


> just got an email from onstar and says they detected an issue with the emission system, ok so what could be ?


Before doing anything double check with On Star (via the OS button in the car). Ask them to run a diagnostic check on the car. I got an e-mail from them that they detected an issue with the emission system. There was no check engine light or code on the DIC. OS ran the check with everything coming up OK. Needless to say I was relieved as my car (2017-LT) had less the 1,000 miles on it.


----------



## Uriostegui (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a 2017 cruze. The engine light has gone on for the 3rd time from what I have been told from onstar it's an emission problem smh. I've only had the vehicle for 4 months this is driving me crazy.......


----------

